# 25.8 Seatpost?



## jake2185 (May 31, 2010)

My Peugeot MB needs a 25.8mm seatpost. Any suggestions on a nice, strong and light post? I have a Kalloy at the moment but would like to lighten it up considerably. SDG has an IBeam post but its a 25.4 mm, should I just get that and shim it? It's brand new and weighs 229g. Any advice would be helpful...thanks.


----------



## jtmartino (Jul 31, 2008)

Ask yourself - will you really notice the difference if your seatpost is 0.4mm smaller in diameter? Can you even tell the difference?

Use the 25.4, and you won't notice any change. If it slips, add some tape.

Edit - the tape was a joke. A seatpost of the correct size is optimal, and if you can't locate one, a shim is the next cheapest option. Unless you know of a cheap machine shop, in which case you can create your own bike parts as #7 suggests below!


----------



## laffeaux (Jan 4, 2004)

25.8mm is a funky size. If you have any seat post that works you should be happy.


----------



## Jak0zilla (May 16, 2010)

laffeaux said:


> 25.8mm is a funky size. If you have any seat post that works you should be happy.


Agreed. 100%. Always better to have a properly fitted post that makes contact internally for the full length of the insertion.

Wait for another 25.8 (quite probably for a VERY long time), or find something else to upgrade. Or not. Order the steak next time you're out instead.


----------



## jake2185 (May 31, 2010)

Very true...just wish the old owner hadn't powder coated the thing. I guess I can just replace the rusted bolt and it will be fine


----------



## Jak0zilla (May 16, 2010)

Depending upon how thickly the powder is applied, that may be WHY it is a 25.8! Could be a 25.4 with a thick coat!  

(Kidding, probably ...)


----------



## richieb (Oct 21, 2004)

jtmartino said:


> Ask yourself - will you really notice the difference if your seatpost is 0.4mm smaller in diameter? Can you even tell the difference?
> 
> Use the 25.4, and you won't notice any change. If it slips, add some tape.


This is EXTREMELY bad advice. Don't take it.

You have 2 options -

Find a 25.8mm post (they exist - I have an IRD) Ask your local shop or troll ebay.

or

Get a decent post that has thick aluminum walls and take it to a machine shop and have them lathe it down to 25.8mm.

Putting a post in a frame that fits incorrectly will wreck you frame. This is not something you want to half-a$$.


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

Richie is right. There's been alot of strange cheap fixes being recommended lately (in not just this thread, mind you) and while people admirably want to help, using random beer can shims and whatever else will fit just isn't a good safe long term solution. Pretty soon you'll have to figure out how to remove all the stuff that's stuck somewhere in your seat tube and causing a horrible racket that's making you crazy.

You want a nice strong light post? It's just not going to make that big a difference on a 29 pound bike. It's a tank to start off with and all the titanium in the world is not going to make that big a difference unless you start off with a different frame. (And it'll cost you.)


----------



## jtmartino (Jul 31, 2008)

richieb said:


> This is EXTREMELY bad advice. Don't take it.
> 
> You have 2 options -
> 
> ...


The tape was a joke! 

Edit: it has been edited.


----------



## Jak0zilla (May 16, 2010)

jtmartino said:


> The tape was a joke!


You know, I'll bet you _could_ make yourself a pretty fancy "advanced composite" post out of alternating layers of duct tape and varnish. At least that's my impression from looking at all of the carbon posts out there.


----------



## mainlyfats (Oct 1, 2005)

I'd get a bike shop to take .2mm out of a Peugeot seat tube before I had a machine shop take a larger post down to fit. 26.0 posts abound.


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

USE w/ a shim... what's wrong w/ that?


----------

